# [monitor] se me pone la pantalla negra (solucionado)

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Uso Gentoo x86 2008.0, kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5, tengo mi sistema al 100% (emerge -uDN worl, revdep-rebuild), tengo instalado el driver de nvidia-drivers de portage para mi tarjeta VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS , pero el problema es que no puedo usar el driver de nvidia debido a que mi monitor al iniciar las Xs se queda en negro y se como que una luz entre gris oscuro se refleja en el fondo y es todo  :Sad: ... De primero creia que era problema del driver, que posiblemente estaba instalando un driver que no servia para mi tarjeta, pero confirme mis dudas realizando un cambio de monitor, actualmente uso un LCD y es con el que me da problemas, al quitar el LCD y poner un CRT simplemente ya no se ponia la pantalla negra e iniciaban las Xs perfectamente, con Rendimiento 3D y soporte grafico a full  :Very Happy: .

Como oviamente NO quiero cambiar mi LCD por un CRT, la unica manera que tengo para poder usar mi PC con el LCD, es simplemente editando el xorg.conf y especificando el driver de vesa  :Sad: .

Aqui va mayor informacion de mi monitor LCD.

```
Monitor LCS

Marca: synaps

Modelo: GN1451

Rating: 100-240V~, 50/60Hz 0.8A
```

Esta conifguracion tengo en mi xorg.conf para monitores:

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "My Monitor"

    HorizSync       31.5 - 50.0

    VertRefresh     40.0 - 90.0

EndSection
```

Y esta para el Device:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier     "nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 Series GPU"

    #Driver         "nvidia"  # no lo uso porque se pone la pantalla negra con el LCD :(

    Driver         "vesa"  #ni modo, hayq ue usar este con el LCD :(

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option "AllowSHMPixmaps" "1"

EndSection
```

Finalmente en la parte de Screen:

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 Series GPU"

    Monitor        "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       32

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

De antemano gracias por su tiempo y ayuda !!

bye byeLast edited by Diabliyo on Wed Nov 04, 2009 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

Para saber qué está pasando necesitaríamos ver el contenido del archivo /var/log/Xorg.0.log tras el intento fallido de inicio con el LCD.

Para empezar,  puesto que el monitor es un LCD, las líneas 

```
    HorizSync       31.5 - 50.0

    VertRefresh     40.0 - 90.0 
```

sobran. El driver debería leer los valores adecuados del EDID del monitor.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Para saber qué está pasando necesitaríamos ver el contenido del archivo /var/log/Xorg.0.log tras el intento fallido de inicio con el LCD.
> 
> Para empezar,  puesto que el monitor es un LCD, las líneas 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Aqui el Xorg.log.0 que se genero al configurar como driver nvidia.

```
shell# cat Xorg.log.0 |grep WW

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/".

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "AIGLX"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard1

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Tatung YOSUNZAN3-1003-15 (CRT-1) contradicts

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     itself: mode "640x480" is specified in the EDID; however,

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     the EDID's valid VertRefresh range (55.000-72.000 Hz)

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     would exclude this mode's VertRefresh (72.8 Hz); ignoring

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "640x480".
```

```
shell# cat Xorg.log.0 |grep EE

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) ioctl EVIOCGBIT failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse1"
```

----------

## Stolz

La parte que veo sospechosa es 

```
(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Tatung YOSUNZAN3-1003-15 (CRT-1) contradicts

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     itself: mode "640x480" is specified in the EDID; however,

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     the EDID's valid VertRefresh range (55.000-72.000 Hz)

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     would exclude this mode's VertRefresh (72.8 Hz); ignoring

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "640x480".
```

Parece que el EDID de tu monitor está mal, tiene datos contradictorios. Hay post explicando como grabar un nuevo EDID con los datos correctos, pero antes de ponerse a hacer cosas complicadas yo intentaría desactivar el EDID. Prueba añadiendo esta opción a la sección del diver de nvida de xorg.conf:

```
Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false"
```

Si sigue sin funcionarte, vuelve a añadir las opciones que te dije que quitaras antes

```
    HorizSync       31.5 - 50.0

    VertRefresh     40.0 - 90.0 
```

Eso sí, verifica con el manual de tu monitor (o con Google) que esas frecuencias son las que soporta tu monitor, porque el EDID dice otra cosa.

De paso, quita "800x600" y "640x480" de todas las líneas que comienzan con "Modes".

Si sigues con problemas y aparecen mensajes nuevos en Xorg.0.log muéstranoslos.

----------

## Diabliyo

He agregado en la parte de Device la instruccion Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false", y comentado las lineas referentes a: HorizSync y VertRefresh, guardado los cambios iniciado las Xs manualmente y el mismo problema  :Sad: , pero... ahora el Xorg.log.0 vario su contenido por esto:

```
shell# cat Xorg.log.0 |grep WW

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/".

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "AIGLX"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype
```

```
shell# cat Xorg.log.0 |grep EE

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) ioctl EVIOCGBIT failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse1"

(EE) Keyboard1: No device specified.

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Keyboard1"
```

Y a quien le haya quedado duda sobre la configuracion de mi xorg.conf, quedo asi:

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "My Monitor"

    #HorizSync       31.5 - 50.0

    #VertRefresh     40.0 - 90.0

    #Option          "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 Series GPU"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option "AllowSHMPixmaps" "1"

    Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 Series GPU"

    Monitor        "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option    "UseFBDev"   "true"

    Option   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"   "True"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       32

        Modes      "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) ioctl EVIOCGBIT failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device 

 

esto no tengo ni idea de que es, pero esto :

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse1"
> 
> (EE) Keyboard1: No device specified.
> 
> (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Keyboard1"
> ...

 

si has actualizado xorg-server tendrás que recompilar tb. los módulos que tengas activados para este, tal y como avisa el ebuild, xf86-input-* y xf86-video-*.

saluetes

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Si Actuallizo al Xorg-Server debe reinstalar los drivers que tiene el servidor X

reinstalelo con:

```
emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/
```

si no tiene esa utilidad eso lo instalara y despues qlist hara 1 lista de todos los drivers del Xorg que estan instalados y asi podra reinstalar todos esos drivers que tiene instalado y solucionar ese problema  :Very Happy: 

si no lo soluciona esto favor de abisar...

Saludos!!!

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

El problema persiste, de antemano ya tengo portage-utils, por lo tanto qlist me desplega lo siguiente:

```
shell# qlist -I -C x11-drivers/

x11-drivers/linuxwacom

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome

x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx

x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware

x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo
```

He re-emergido de nuevo todos esos y el mismo problema  :Sad: , al momentod e hacer startx asumiendo que las libGL apuntan a nvidia, la pantalla se pone negra y despues se pone un resplandor blanco  :Sad: ...

Por cierto mi monitor LCD es:

```
Marca: synaps

Modelo: GN1451
```

El monitor solo funciona con el driver vesa  :Sad: ...

bye bye

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Problema extraño el tuyo...

Imagino que con el tiempo que ha pasado esta prueba ya la habrás hecho, pero por las dudas: Que ocurre si arrancas X sin el archivo de configuración xorg.conf? 

Con lo inteligente que se ha vuelto xorg-server, te va a autodetectar todo. Si en tu /etc/make.conf la variable VIDEO_CARDS contiene "nvidia", entonces debería intentar usar este driver por defecto antes que probar vesa...

Si esto funciona te permitirá comparar los logs em ambos casos para ver en donde radica la diferencia.

Si esto no funciona, no se me ocurre nada mas por ahora  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> Hola:
> 
> El problema persiste, de antemano ya tengo portage-utils, por lo tanto qlist me desplega lo siguiente:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

como tienes tu make.conf ?

tienes la linea

# VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

puedes enseñarnos tu archivo /etc/make.conf

y la salida de 

# emerge -pv xorg-server

haber si ahi hay mas pistas

----------

## Diabliyo

HEe REINSTALADO todo el sistema gentood e neuvo, para ver si surge un milagro  :Razz:  jjojojo... de modo que aqui les dejo la informacion nuevesita (que por cierto aun persiste el problema  :Sad: ).

Mi make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -kde gnome X hal gtk dbus gstreamer ldap samba php apache2 mono pulseaudio alsa mysql dvd esd ffmpeg flac mpeg ogg oss theora vorbis xv bluetooth gnutls java jpeg jpeg2k png tiff libnotify opengl automount consolekit spell"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog save"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.netnitco.net ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.llarian.net/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.binarycompass.org http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://mirrors.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wallawalla.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.hoobly.com/ http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.its.uidaho.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.its.uidaho.edu/gentoo/ http://www.cyberuse.com/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

CAMERAS="canon casio_qv digita enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick kodak_c120 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 lg_gsm panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1500 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55"

LINGUAS="es es_AR es_ES en"
```

Por cierto Inodoro_Pereyra, si ejecuto startx sin el /etc/X11/xorg.conf el deamon de las X's (xorg) no puede tampoco iniciar bien, vaya, se sigue quedando en negro con un resplandor blanco  :Sad: ....

Este es mi xorg.con (NOTA: estoy usando VESA debido a que no se inicia el nvidia  :Sad: , pero si me consta que funcione ya que con un CRT inicia todo perfecto, por lo tanto es el monitor [creo]).

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   #Load  "type1"  #add

   #Load  "freetype"  #add

   SubSection     "extmod"

      Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "speedo"  #add

   Load  "GLcore"  #add

   Load  "bitmap"  #add

   Load  "int10"  #add

   Load  "vbe"  #add

   Load  "ddc"  #add

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option  "Composite"  "1"  #add

   Option  "Composite"  "Enable"  #add

   #Option  "AIGLX"  "on"  #add

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   HorizSync       31.5 - 50.0

   VertRefresh     40.0 - 90.0

   #VertRefresh  49-90

   #VertRefresh  65-93

   #Option       "DPMS" # add

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "vesa"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 8400 GS"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "RenderAccel"  "true"  #add

   Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite"  "true"  #add

   Option      "AllowSHMPixmaps"  "1"  #add

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"    "true"  #add

   #Option     "AddARGBFLXVisuals"    "true"  #add

   DefaultDepth    24

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

      Modes     "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes     "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes     "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     32

      Modes     "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     64

      Modes     "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Y sobre qlist -I -C x11-driver/, ya lo he realizado miles de veces y he emergido los drivers que me aparecen hay, y sigue igual  :Sad: ...

```
shell# qlist -I -C x11-driver/

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa
```

bye bye

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

has intentado un X --configure para que lo detecte el mismo xorg? luego copair el cor.conf.new que deja en el /root hasta el /etc/X11/xorg.conf deberia funcionar sin problemas.

Una ultima que se me olvidaba eselect opengl set nvidia

Espero te sirva de algo

----------

## Coghan

Con las nuevas versiones de xorg practicamente no hay que poner nada en /etc/X11/xorg.conf debería detectar prácticamente todo. Sobre todo las resoluciones y frecuencias de tu monitor, veo que fuerzas este asunto en tu configuración.

Yo ando una una nvidia 8500 GT, igual te ayuda mi xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"

  Disable  "dri2" 

  Disable  "dri"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Philips 220WS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "GeForce 8500 GT"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "GeForce 8500 GT"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

        Option "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Monitor         "Philips 220WS"

        Device          "GeForce 8500 GT"

EndSection

```

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

En el post anterior mencione claramente que Xorg no logra detectar correctamente mi LCD, ya que estoy corriendolo automaticamente, me genera el xorg.conf.new, pero este tampoco funciona.. Es mas, hasta meti un CD de UBUNTU 9.04 (version mas reciente) y tampoco arrancan las Xs, se queda en negro con resplandor blanco...

Por otro lado respecto a eselect tengo seleccionada nvidia efectivamente.

```
shell# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

bye bye

----------

## pelelademadera

hace un nvidia-xconfig. y listo

----------

## airbuzz

A mi me paso lo mimso al instalar Gentoo con el monitor, lo mio era un tema de resolucion ya que a que en la instalacion funcionaba bien no?

Lo mio era tan simple como poner ctrl+alt+"+" (el signo en el panel numerico) y me rotava la resolucion y me levento el monitor, ya que si no no me levantaba, proba a variar la resolucion del monitor y despues conta que tal te fue

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> HEe REINSTALADO todo el sistema gentood e neuvo, para ver si surge un milagro  jjojojo... de modo que aqui les dejo la informacion nuevesita (que por cierto aun persiste el problema ).
> 
> Mi make.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mcpu pasará a ser mtune, la variable realmente importante es march en las CFLAGS. Sin march no hay milagros y lo del CHOST ¿porqué bajaste el stage3 de i486?

Pega los resultados de

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

quizá hasta puedas instalar un sistema de 64bits, pero desde luego, como mínimo, si es que tienes un pentium4, deberías usar un i686 y no el i486...   :Confused: 

----------

## Diabliyo

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> hace un nvidia-xconfig. y listo

 

No funciona, simplemente genera un xorg.conf nuevo, el cual es muy simple y persiste el problema...

 *airbuzz wrote:*   

> A mi me paso lo mimso al instalar Gentoo con el monitor, lo mio era un tema de resolucion ya que a que en la instalacion funcionaba bien no?
> 
> Lo mio era tan simple como poner ctrl+alt+"+" (el signo en el panel numerico) y me rotava la resolucion y me levento el monitor, ya que si no no me levantaba, proba a variar la resolucion del monitor y despues conta que tal te fue

 

Voy a probar eso y les cuento..

Los resultados del cat /proc/cpuinfo con:

```
shell# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 15

model      : 6

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

stepping   : 5

cpu MHz      : 2992.279

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 6

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 cid cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips   : 5984.55

clflush size   : 64

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 15

model      : 6

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

stepping   : 5

cpu MHz      : 2992.279

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 6

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 cid cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips   : 5984.98

clflush size   : 64

power management:
```

----------

## i92guboj

Creo que estamos complicando el tema mucho.

De acuerdo con el principio del hilo, un monitor funciona, y otro no, eso descarta problemas en Xorg, problemas en el driver, problemas en Gentoo, y todo lo demás (no es que no tenga más problemas, pero centrémonos en uno porque si no el hilo no se acaba).

El problema es el monitor. Quizás el EDID no sea correcto, quizás no se lleve bien con el driver, quién sabe. Por ahora te aconsejo lo siguiente: ejecuta X con vesa y guarda el log, Examínalo con lupa y fíjate muy bien en los modos detectados, fíjate sobre todo en las resoluciones, las frecuencias y también si aparece algún ModeLine, luego intenta configurar el driver the nvidia con esa información, y revisa el log de nvidia para asegurarte de que los valores que pones en xorg.conf son respetados y no descartados.  Si no estás seguro, pero los logs en pastebin y pon enlaces aquí para que los podamos ver nosotros mismos. Quizás haya algo en los logs que tú no ves.

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

i92guboj, aqui pongo el enlace a mi Xorg.log.0 generado con el driver vesa cargado..

Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/ma4aef68

De antemano agradeceria revisaran por favor mi log y me ayudaran ya que no soy muy bueno pal Xorg xD...

bye bye

----------

## Diabliyo

Por mas que veo el LOG no encuentro que hacer con el o que parte me serviria para agregarlo al que correra con Driver nvidia y mi monitor LCD  :Sad: 

bye bye

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Veamos, ¿has intentado que xorg auto configure todo?

Puedes hacerlo con:

```

Xorg -configure

```

Una vez realizado este comando, nos creará un fichero en el directorio  /root/xorg.conf.new, el cual, antes de darlo por válido tendremos que probar si todo funciona correctamente,lo podemos hacer con el siguiente comando:

```

X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

```

Si todo ha funcionado correctamente, debes de observar un fondo blanco y negro, y el raton podrás moverlo y tal....Si es así, ahora solo nos queda mover el archivo xorg.conf.new a su lugar correcto, lo hacemos con :

```

mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

y depues,iniciamos la interfáz gráfica con startx y a volar.

Un saludo, ya nos cuentas.

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Ya eso ya lo hice, y se menciono en post mas arriba, por favor no peirdas el hilo, leelo con calma pa no repetir cosas  :Very Happy: , basicamente ya intente que Xorg hiciera el proceso automatico y nada, despues sali de dudas de que Xorg no tenia broncas con el driver ni tampoco el driver, ya que quite mi monitor LCD y puse un CRT y todo funciono perfecto.,... Solo que, oviamente no utilizo el CRT (si no pa que compraba el LCD), por otro lado, el LCD lo tengo funcionando con el driver vesa  :Sad: , y yo quiero el driver nvidia funcionando (para emular juegos).

El unico que puso un poco de orden al tema fue i92guboj, en donde te da un repaso corto pero acertado de por donde indagas (EDIDs), pero la verdad no tengo ni idea.. De echo pegue el LOG de Xorg usando VESA y al inicio del POST esta el XORG usando nvidia... La idea era comparar y sacar el EDID (creo)...

Pero no tengo ni idea como empezar, por donde ni que hacer  :Sad: 

bye bye

----------

## ZaPa

Veamos..

¿Que versión de driver nvidia tienes instalada?

¿Has intentado actualizar el driver?

Saludos.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Veamos..
> 
> ¿Que versión de driver nvidia tienes instalada?
> 
> ¿Has intentado actualizar el driver?
> ...

 

Por lo general siempre tengo mi Gentoo al dia, asi que la version qu etengo instaalda al dia de hoy y que aun asi no funciona con este LCD endiablado  :Razz: , jejeje.. es:

```
*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 180.60

      Latest version installed: 180.60

      Size of files: 52,391 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA
```

----------

## ZaPa

¿Has intentado bajar los drivers directamente de la página de nvidia? Bajalos en la página de nvidia e instalalos, es muy fácil, es un .run y lo hace todo automáticamente.

O si no, prueba a hacer un downgrade de ese driver aver si funciona con alguna versión anterior, posiblemente sea algun bug.

Un saludo.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> ¿Has intentado bajar los drivers directamente de la página de nvidia? Bajalos en la página de nvidia e instalalos, es muy fácil, es un .run y lo hace todo automáticamente.
> 
> O si no, prueba a hacer un downgrade de ese driver aver si funciona con alguna versión anterior, posiblemente sea algun bug.
> 
> Un saludo.

 

Ya hice downgrades, pero el problema no es el driver, porque al cambiar el monitor LCD por un CRT todo funciona bien !!..

El problema es que Xorg no da con el EDID segun i92guboj !!

En si, el driver nvidia se carag sin errores alguno y funcionando al 100%, el probelma es que la pantalla se torna negra.. por favor lee desde el primer post que me estas preguntando lo mismo que ya me han preguntado :S !!.. Y soloe stamos haciendolo mas largo  :Sad: 

----------

## Txema

Yo sigo pensando que la línea de VertRefresh es excesiva, 90 me parece mucho para un LCD

Prueba con algo parecido a esto:

```
       HorizSync    35.0 - 60.0

       VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0
```

Aunque lo ideal sería que buscaras los valores específicos para tu monitor, si es que el EDID no está funcionando correctamente.

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

En este enlace tienes el manual del fabricante de tu monitor

Te da estos valores en la página 23-24, testea y nos cuentas.

 *Quote:*   

> ¡FRECUENCIA DEMASIADO ALTA!
> 
> Esta advertencia indica que la frecuencia de la señal de entrada no corresponde con la soportada por el monitor. Para este
> 
> modelo, la frecuencia horizontal debe estar entre 31.475 ~ 48.36 Khz. y la frecuencia en el rango entre 56.25 ~ 60.32 Hz.
> ...

 

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Yo sigo pensando que la línea de VertRefresh es excesiva, 90 me parece mucho para un LCD
> 
> Prueba con algo parecido a esto:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

He probado los valores que indicas y sigue igual, de echo no me habia fijado que asi estaban al principio por defecto en el xorg.conf...

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> En este enlace tienes el manual del fabricante de tu monitor
> 
> Te da estos valores en la página 23-24, testea y nos cuentas.
> 
>  *Quote:*   ¡FRECUENCIA DEMASIADO ALTA!
> ...

 

Vaya al fin seniales buenas  :Very Happy: ....

Primeramente gracias por ver el manual (tu tiempo invertido) y decirte que aun asi, al poner los HF y FV con valores que indica el manual, aun asi no funciono, pero...

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf (secciones: Screen, Device y Monitor... unicamente !!).

```
Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   #HorizSync       31.5 - 50.0

   #VertRefresh     40.0 - 90.0

   #HorizSync       35.0 - 60.0

   #VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

   HorizSync   31.47 - 48.36

   VertRefresh   56.25 - 60.32

   Option       "DPMS" # add

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 8400 GS"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "RenderAccel"  "true"  #add

   Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite"  "true"  #add

   Option      "AllowSHMPixmaps"  "1"  #add

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"    "true"  #add

   #Option     "AddARGBFLXVisuals"    "true"  #add

   DefaultDepth    24

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

      Modes     "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes     "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes     "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     32

      Modes     "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     64

      Modes     "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

eselect opengl list

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia  *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

Despues realize startx y se puso la pantalla negra, despues se mostro un resplandor blanco que hiva abarcando toda la pantalla, asi que le di ALT+F1 y CTRL+C, y aqui les va el log de los WW y EE.

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Tatung YOSUNZAN3-1003-15 (CRT-1) contradicts

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     itself: mode "640x480" is specified in the EDID; however,

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     the EDID's valid VertRefresh range (55.000-72.000 Hz)

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     would exclude this mode's VertRefresh (72.8 Hz); ignoring

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "640x480".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x768"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1152x768"; removing.
```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse0"

(EE) Keyboard0: No device specified.

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Keyboard0"

(EE) HID 04f3:0103: failed to initialize for relative axes.
```

MUY IMPORTANTE, en el log de los WW, vemos que dice:

```
# ingles - original

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The EDID for Tatung YOSUNZAN3-1003-15 (CRT-1) contradicts

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     itself: mode "640x480" is specified in the EDID; however,

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     the EDID's valid VertRefresh range (55.000-72.000 Hz)

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     would exclude this mode's VertRefresh (72.8 Hz); ignoring

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     VertRefresh check for mode "640x480".

# traduccion castellano

El EDID de Tatung YOUSUNZAN3-1003-15 (CRT-1) se contradice a si mismo: modo "640x480" esta especificado en el EDID; sin embargo, los EDID's validos de Rango de VertRefresh (55.000-72.000 Hz) seran exclusivos estos modos de VertRefresh (72.8 Hz); ignorando VertRefresh verifique el modo "640x480"
```

Asi que, lo que hice fue agregar la resolucion 640x480 en la seccion de Monitor quedando asi:

```
Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"    "true"  #add

   #Option     "AddARGBFLXVisuals"    "true"  #add

   DefaultDepth    24

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes     "640x480" "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

      Modes     "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes     "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes     "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     32

      Modes     "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     64

      Modes     "1280x768" "1152x768" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Realice startx y por primera vez se inicio el modo grafico  :Very Happy: , ero con resolucion 640x480  :Sad: ... Que puedo hacer ??... Quiero el 1024x768 (minimo)  :Very Happy: .

bye bye

----------

## Coghan

Mientras no le digas lo contrario, xorg usará primero los valores que le suministre el EDID del monitor, eso es lo que te está pasando. Como te dijo Stolz al principio del hilo, añade la siguiente opción a la sección "Device"

```
Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false"
```

Yo dejaría que hal realizara el resto del trabajo para que probara todas las resoluciones posibles con las frecuencias que le decimos en xorg.conf según el manual del fabricante. Dejaría la sección "Screen" solo con los valores "Identifier", "Device" y "Monitor".

Prueba y cuéntanos.

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

aleluyaaaaa !!...

Vaya por fin quedo, entonces la solucion fue poner el FH y VH correcto (segun el manual) y agregar la linea de desactivar los Edid  :Very Happy: ....

Gracias a todos por su tiempo, ya quedo el monitor LCD  :Very Happy: ...

Ahora los invito a checar mi nuevo post sobre la pantalla de mi laptop  :Sad: , vaya que tengo mala suerte :'(..

Link: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6042850.html

bye

----------

## Theasker

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> *  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
> 
> ...

 

¿Y porqué yo no tengo esa versión disponible?

```
 # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -s nvidia-drivers

Searching...

[ Results for search key : nvidia-drivers ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 173.14.20-r1

      Latest version installed: 173.14.20

      Size of files: 44,187 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA
```

----------

## Coghan

¿Cuanto tiempo hace que no sincronizas portage?

Si usas app-portage/eix como herramienta de búsqueda, estas serán más rápidas y te dará más información de cada paquete. por ejemplo:

 *Quote:*   

> eix nvidia-drivers
> 
> * x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
> 
> Available versions:  71.86.09!s (~)71.86.11!s 96.43.13!s 173.14.20!s (~)173.14.20-r1!s 180.60!s (~)185.18.36!s (~)185.18.36-r1!s (~)190.42-r2!s {acpi custom-cflags distribution gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib userland_BSD}
> ...

 

----------

## Theasker

okis, igual hace ... un tiempo ... gracias no pensé en el eix.

----------

